# 2019+ OEM Hatchback LED Taillamps!



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*OK, who's going to be the first one to swap these into their 2017-2018 Cruze hatchbacks? I'll do it so long as they aren't a fortune. 
*
*Two observations: 
*
*1. *Personally, I'm very happy the clear portions are now not 100% clear and somewhat opaque like on other models. This makes for those of us using aftermarket LED bulbs look less low-rent/aftermarket. 

*2.* The image below makes the lenses look smoked. Let's hope its not a photo shop and they really are darker (perhaps for the RS trim).


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

they look nice wonder if the sedan ones are led also?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> they look nice wonder if the sedan ones are led also?


Yes, they are on the highest trim level - Premier.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

You're looking at around $20,000.00 here in Canada. :laugh:


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't have part numbers yet for the 2019 Premier hatchback LED tail lights? Thinking about swapping these into my 18 LT RS hatch diesel.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> You're looking at around $20,000.00 here in Canada. :laugh:


For taillights?!? Yikes!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Personally; I like these much better than the stock look on the '18. Find it stupid that there is a clear lens over a blank spot in the assembly.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I saw these on a sedan the other day and couldn't figure out if they were aftermarket or OEM. They're really nice looking!

The inner portion (running light) is LED, while the rest of the bulbs (at least on the sedan) are regular filament bulbs. Plenty of room for LED upgrades though.


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

waiting for the first to make the swap in 2018 hatch


----------



## devon_ (Jan 20, 2019)

I believe that I found what we've been looking for on Ebay, what do you guys think? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Chevro...rentrq:6ee103591680a9cb38182c92ffe7f1db|iid:1


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

devon_ said:


> I believe that I found what we've been looking for on Ebay, what do you guys think?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Chevro...rentrq:6ee103591680a9cb38182c92ffe7f1db|iid:1


Oh, those look great! have someone actually tried to fit them?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

devon_ said:


> I believe that I found what we've been looking for on Ebay, what do you guys think?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Chevro...rentrq:6ee103591680a9cb38182c92ffe7f1db|iid:1


Those are for the sedan, not the hatch, and those will require wiring mods to work on a USA/CA Cruze.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

LiveTrash said:


> I saw these on a sedan the other day and couldn't figure out if they were aftermarket or OEM. They're really nice looking!
> 
> The inner portion (running light) is LED, while the rest of the bulbs (at least on the sedan) are regular filament bulbs. Plenty of room for LED upgrades though.


The HB is the same way, the turn signal and brake lights are still bulb. Only the parking lights are LED.

I've got one coming soon, got the wiring differences sorted out, and I'll see how I feel about them. Either go with 19 LED version or my 18s modified.


----------



## sbielecki (Feb 22, 2019)

Man oh man I really need these on my '17 hatch!


----------



## SWAT (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi there! Any updates on the thread?


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Where did you find these? Do you have the model number?


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

I was able to locate all of the part numbers for the new 2019 Hatchback Tail Lamps but every site I visited either says discontinued or not available. Hopefully there is just a hold on these parts at this time because I would love to upgrade.

GM PART #: 42678950 (Left Lamp Body) 
GM PART #: 42678951 (Right Lamp Body) 
GM PART #: 42678952 (Left Lamp Hatch) 
GM PART #: 42678953 (Right Lamp Hatch)


----------



## jswish07 (Aug 27, 2018)

wow I also want these on my 17 Hatch..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

So does the wiring look to be plug-n-play for those who want to upgrade?


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

So? anyone with this mod ?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Any news on those led lamps?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Another bump - any news? It amazes me there's no options for the hatch - only for the regular Cruze

EDIT:

P/N's 42678950 and 42678951 are for the outer lights and show as ~$240 each. 42678952 and 42678953 are for the inners and both show as discontinued.

The images for the first two numbers show plug-in style bulbs though. Are they just LED bulbs in the same sockets?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm selling my Cruze along with all the mods I've done. Check out below and send me a PM with reasonable offers. This stuff has to go - don't want it taking up space in the garage. 









Closed - Gen II: Parting Out 2018 Cruze Diesel Hatchback...


I sold the 2018 Cruze Diesel Hatchback as the family is growing and need more space. Now is your chance to snatch up some cool OEM and aftermarket items for your Cruze! You all have been great, supportive and very very knowledgeable when it comes to all things Chevy ;) All prices include...




www.cruzetalk.com





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

quailallstar said:


> *OK, who's going to be the first one to swap these into their 2017-2018 Cruze hatchbacks? I'll do it so long as they aren't a fortune.
> 
> Two observations:
> 
> ...








Tail Lamps for 2019 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Center







www.gmpartscenter.net


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

They look awesome










But not $1124 awesome!  What's with the $200 added for core charges???


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

*So until this day. Nobody has found a permanent solution to upgrade to these led tail lights? *


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

MplsGen2Rey said:


> *So until this day. Nobody has found a permanent solution to upgrade to these led tail lights?*


Someone on the form did the upgrade I’ll have to find the post.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MplsGen2Rey said:


> *So until this day. Nobody has found a permanent solution to upgrade to these led tail lights?*


It's been done, multiple times. The lights are expensive, and require wiring modifications to work. That's why it's not common


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> It's been done, multiple times. The lights are expensive, and require wiring modifications to work. That's why it's not common


*Thats a bummer. I actually want to do this, since I’m keeping the Cruze and want to make it unique. I had put it up for sale but no one wants to pay the actual price I list it for. Might as well just keep it since it’s a fun little car. I wonder if a resistor is what is only needed to make this work or swap wires around. *


----------

